# soaking bogwood



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wots the ideal length of time to soak bogwood so it doesnt tan ur water to much


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i soaked mine for ages i changed the water every morn and when i got home from work i used as hot water as i thought the plastic bucket would take but just look at the colour of the water when u change it, it took mine bout 8 water changes to get it clear but mine was a fairly big bit.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I done my over about 2 days, I just changed the water and replaced with hot everytime it looked a bit brown. Worked for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

> wots the ideal length of time to soak bogwood so it doesnt tan ur water to much


Real bogwood will exude tannins for a very long time depending on the specific piece.

I usually just soak mine in very hot tap water for at least three days (or more if the piece is large). The water is changed about twice a day. I do this for a few reasons:
-To clean off the wood. I usually wipe the wood down with a clean cloth a few times to get the dirt off.

-To locate any soft spots on the wood. Very soft sections of wood will eventually turn to pulp in your tank and should be chipped out if they're found.

-To somewhat reduce the amount of tannins released when I place the wood in the tank. I don't want the pH to drop too quickly or the fish to become shocked by the sudden change in water chemistry content.

Also, if you don't want the yellow-color from the wood, all you have to do is add actiavted charcoal and replace it regularly.


----------

